
Faraday Future hit with layoffs, salary cuts - gisenberg
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/22/18009658/faraday-future-layoffs-salary-cut-jia-yt-evergrande
======
s09dfhks
Almost took a job with these guys about a year ago. Shame to see it falling
apart

~~~
person_of_color
Where did you go instead?

------
village-idiot
I think a lot of observers saw this coming. They didn’t seem to be delivering
fast enough or have a long enough runway to pull off what they were trying to
do.

I also had no idea why their flagship car cost as much as it does. It looks
nice, but $300k is insane. Nothing in the press materials really explained why
it you should buy one instead of an Aston Martin or Bentley.

~~~
godzillabrennus
They “borrowed” Elon’s vision of creating a premium brand before going mass
market.

Terrible execution though.

~~~
village-idiot
Elon’s idea was great, but he also had the advantage of being first. When the
roadster came out there were no other premium electric cars, so it could
dominate that (small) market.

Now the FF91 needs to justify why it’s more expensive than every car Tesla
sells, the iPace, and the Taycan (which should be available when the FF91 was
set to go on sale). In all those cases the FF91 is at least 2x more expensive,
and all those cars are made by companies with established records.

Jumping in and selling a premium EV now is almost as hard as selling a premium
SUV from nothing. It can be done, but holy crap it’ll be hard.

------
Rjevski
"Faraday Failure"

Good riddance. They had a good idea (and more competition in the EV space is
always good) but thanks to their management they completely ruined whatever
was good about them. Now I just wish they'd die and leave space for someone
that actually knows what they're doing.

~~~
thecopy
Care to expand for an uninitiated?

~~~
Rjevski
[https://www.theverge.com/transportation/2017/12/12/16651026/...](https://www.theverge.com/transportation/2017/12/12/16651026/faraday-
future-investigation-money-debt-finances-yueting)

